# Is this the final stage?



## Chiara699 (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi guys! 
I wanted to ask to the recovered ones if they went through what I'm going through as well. 
I've been suffering from severe dp for 7 months now and I've noticed huge improvements in the last month. Right now I have moments in which I feel like myself but not 100%. It's like I'm coming back but things still feel a bit off/weird. Will this go away too or am I doomed to feel like this forever?


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

I'm waiting for a answer myself to this one


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Accept the huge improvements and say "tthank you". If you get even better, say "thank you very much". Otherwise, "thank you" will have to be sufficient.


----------



## Chiara699 (Aug 8, 2018)

[quote name="forestx5" post="588731" timestamp="1534311647"]

Accept the huge improvements and say "tthank you". If you get even better, say "thank you very much". Otherwise, "thank you" will have to be sufficient.

I'm very thankful for my improvements since now life has become bearable, but that's not what I asked. I want life to be life again.


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Appearently from what ive been told in a thread i started, this will pass. Im in the middle of this myself. Its like a limbo state of checking "am i normal right now? No? I still feel off" i keep looking around wondering "whens the feeling gonna pop up again" since its still there, just barely. constant mental checking, reality checking and hoping life is or will feel like it did before. But appearently that goes away.


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/90644-recovery/
This is a similar thread i made about this too


----------



## Chiara699 (Aug 8, 2018)

Yes! That's exactly how I feel! 
Can I dm you?


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Yeah sure!


----------



## Tomisahoss (Feb 22, 2018)

This is just the leftovers of your recovery. Youre checking in just to "make sure" you feel alright. Eventually, if you keep it up, you will forget to check. That is true recovery. Keep with it, youll be okay.


----------



## Chiara699 (Aug 8, 2018)

Thank you so much! I really needed that. I'm currently feeling kinda okay during the day but then as the evening arrives I get super anxious. 
I'm gonna head back to college in September so I'll be very busy. I hope that helps!


----------

